# The Big Debate, Eating under maintenance and gaining muscle



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Following a post form @dutch_scott journal

we have person A never step foot in a gym and sh1t diet, will he gain muscle? and he doesnt eat enough

now will he gain muscle a think this will make a great debate IMO I think he will but there will become a time that he will plateu

now ovbiously he wont be huge by any means but can be large to an extent

just to quote dutch scotts post it went something like: if a muscle is damaged it has to grow even if you eat under maintenance cals

over to you guys


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> It's not a debate either
> 
> If be grows its fight of he doesn't its flight
> 
> ...


do you think some if it comes down go genetics ie you used a nigerian friend for exaple

an african friend of mine hardly trains, eats nothing but fruit and cereal and looks completely fkin awesome huge and ripped

sen other aswell, strongmen buddies of mine eat hardly100g protein a day with 21inch arms from pressing twice a week set after set after set


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Measurement mean nothing lean arms yes
> 
> And that's my point it's a genetic sport lol
> 
> ...


yes fully agree measurments mean little but im talking pretty lean also

im actually agreeing with you fully, but wouldnt agree that everybody could get away with this


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> It's not a debate either If be grows its fight of he doesn't its flight I'm lucky my DNA genetics mind whatever I can hit PBS and grow thru 200p 200c and some fat seen dozens do it My boss partner My ex Nigerian mate Whatever some have blunt force trauma activates signals and whatever protein isn't used for organs etch is utilised I think growing is 60% training easy End of day I was 21st on 3k cAls so don't care it's how it was but I was brutally strong everywhere! Go figure lol Ps if I fast I don't lose muscle Had to near kill myself to lose muscle for my show 2hrs cv stims days fasting no gym , so why doesn't concern me


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

I know for a fact U can gain on lower than maintenance, I have..... And then people tell me I mushy be counting my calories correctly :/..... I've done 5 30g shakes and 5apples a day for 6 weeks and gained 10kg with all my lifts go up....... But apparently that's impossible (went up to 95kg).


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

Ragingagain said:


> I know for a fact U can gain on lower than maintenance, I have..... And then people tell me I mushy be counting my calories correctly :/..... I've done 5 30g shakes and 5apples a day for 6 weeks and gained 10kg with all my lifts go up....... But apparently that's impossible (went up to 95kg).


You're talking about muscle gains? Guess I'm quitting steroids, apples and protein shakes it is.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ujelly said:


> You're talking about muscle gains? Guess I'm quitting steroids, apples and protein shakes it is.


well its not all gonna be muscle but hey maybe you're so small it'll work for you..... No profile pic?


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

Ragingagain said:


> well its not all gonna be muscle but hey maybe you're so small it'll work for you..... No profile pic?


I've been working out for 8 years actually, definitely not small but I'm not sure If I should say I'm big... And you don't have profile pic either? I'd rather not show myself at a forum where I'll talk about steroids.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ujelly said:


> I've been working out for 8 years actually, definitely not small but I'm not sure If I should say I'm big... And you don't have profile pic either? I'd rather not show myself at a forum where I'll talk about steroids.


I don't have a profile pic coz im tiny and as I have said, eating just apples makes me grow


----------



## change (Feb 5, 2014)

Im guessing if your new you would make gains even if not eating over your calories. Isnt that called noob gains? as you can tell im a complete noob. Surely it would give better results to eat over though? although im guessing it would keep the bf% down and add size.


----------

